# rose tip anem



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

hey ppl.,, i just got a rose tip anem,..can i have him in my 37g im running a 4 bulb t5 ho .,,,


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Should be fine with that lighting.


----------



## angelsdice159 (Jul 2, 2011)

thanks i wanted to put him in my 125.,,but my clown has his brain and duncan already.,,so ill just give it to my other clowns.,, since there trying to host a mushroom.lol.,


----------



## Timmy (Jul 1, 2012)

got one. it will be ok


----------

